# Anyone on Neomycin for C?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/71210261/m/588108081Neomycin Improves Constipation in Ibs: Subanalysis Of a Double Blind Randomized Controlled StudyAuthors: S. Park, M. PimentelA recently published double blind study revealed that antibiotic treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) results in symptom improvement, which is further enhanced when their lactulose breath test is normalized. Furthermore, methane presence on breath test is predictive of constipation predominant IBS (C-IBS). However, the effect of antibiotic treatment on constipation has not been reported and the role of methane in this response needs evaluation. Methods: 111 non-tertiary IBS subjects (Rome I) were enrolled in a double blind study. Subjects with a history of recent antibiotic or antidepressant use, inflammatory bowel disease, cirrhosis, autoimmune disease, diabetes, previous bowel resection, or narcotic dependence were excluded. Subjects had a lactulose breath test and were blinded to the result. They were then randomized to receive placebo or neomycin for 10 days in a double blind fashion. Subjects then returned for follow up 1 week after the completion of antibiotic therapy at which point the lactulose breath test was repeated. A questionnaire was completed before and after treatment. Of these patients, those with constipation predominant IBS were sub-selected for analysis. The percent improvement in constipation (0-5 VAS scale) was compared before and after treatment. The response of methane producing subjects was also contrasted to non-methane. Results: Of 111 subjects, 39 (20 placebo, 19 neomycin) had C-IBS. Baseline constipation severity between groups was identical. In the intention-to-treat analysis, neomycin resulted in a 30.5Â±8.3% improvement in constipation compared to 14.7Â±6.8% for placebo (p=0.11). However, when subjects who had an abnormal breath test (n=33) were examined, the improvement in constipation was 31.8Â±10.5% for neomycin compared to 6.5Â±5.3% for placebo (p<0.05). 12 of the 39 C-IBS subjects (31%) were methane positive on LBT. All methane positive subjects receiving neomycin cleared methane on follow up breath test. This elimination of methane resulted in a 58.3Â±11.9% improvement in constipation compared to 12.7Â±11.4% improvement in neomycin treated constipation patients without methane (p<0.01). This accounted for all the improvement in the neomycin treated C-IBS subjects. Conclusion: Neomycin treatment in C-IBS improves the symptom of constipation in a fashion that is dependent on the breath test. Elimination of methane on breath test in C-IBS accounts for all the improvement of constipation as a symptom.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

bump


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Carmelrob,in your e-mail you said you was cured of SIBO with Neomycin.Do you was diagnose with IBS?Since when have you been cured?Does it last a long time?


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I was never directly told that I have IBS-C but my doctor did prescribe me Zelnorm since I was exhibiting the symptoms of IBS-C. Zelnorm, however, didn't work for me maybe because I'm male. After realizing that I was probably suffering from Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth(SIBO), the first anti-biotic I was prescribed was Rifaximin which didn't help much at all. Soon afterward, I pushed for Neomycin which is supposed to target methane-producing bacteria shown to cause constipation. My doctor had heard Mark Pimentel, who heads the IBS and SIBO studies at Cedars-Sinai, speak in person so he was willing to let me experiment even though he had his doubts. Ever since I took 2 teaspoons(500mg) twice a day for ten days, I feel I've been cured of my SIBO. Even though I still have problems with my bowel movements due to my supersensitivity to medications, I feel so much better.I think Neomycin is actually the oral form of the antibiotic found is Neosporin for cuts. This antibiotic shouldn't be taken with food because it can make you very nauseous. It's a very old and toxic drug but it did wonders for my SIBO.Here is a link to a thread detailing my Neomycin Trial: http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/71210261/m/923102902Here is a link to a thread detailing my Rifaximin Trial:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/71210261/m/809108081Here are links to some important studies:The Study that started it allEradication of small intestinal bacterial overgrowth reduces symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome-2000Bi-Directional Interplay between Intestinal Flora and MotilityInteractions Between Commensal Bacteria and Gut Sensorimotor Function in Health and Disease-2005Exciting new finding concerning methaneMETHANE, A GAS PRODUCED BY ENTERIC BACTERIA, SLOWS INTESTINAL TRANSIT AND AUGMENTS SMALL INTESTINAL CONTRACTILE ACTIVITY.Methane is linked with IBS-CMethane production during lactulose breath test is associated with gastrointestinal disease presentation.Neomycin to the rescue!Neomycin Improves Constipation in Ibs: Subanalysis Of a Double Blind Randomized Controlled StudySuccessful use of anti-biotics for SIBO/IBSIBS study shows that targeted antibiotics lead to long-lasting improvement in symptoms-2005Every IBSer should have this test doneI'm looking to get it done soon!Lactutose Hydrogen Breath Test for SIBOSpecific Anti-Biotics that you should discuss with your doctorTreatment of IBS based on the theory of small intestinal bacterial overgrowthEven Natural Anti-biotics helpPersonally, I've seen significant reduction of symptons with peppermint and garlicThe treatment of small intestinal bacterial overgrowth with enteric-coated peppermint oil: a case report - Peppermint Oil-2002


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes but for how long you had suffer from SIBO/IBS-C?


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've probably had SIBO since January 2005. Spasman, can I copy your happy face toilet picture?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Usually,people get diagnose with IBS before SIBO.Anyway this new concept seems to gives good results in your case.Of course you can copy the gremlin.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I really haven't been diagnosed with SIBO either. I have a good head on my shoulders though and have always had to take the bull by the horns and figure things out for myself. I usually have to resort to being my own diagnostician since the doctors just throw their hands in the air.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Carmelrob,are you telling me that Neomycin reduce production of gas?Did you had too much gas?How do you feel now regarding gas?


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I would like to read more of what you guys are talking about. I always notice that when I get strep or something in the winter when I have to take anti-biotics that I always have an easier time passing stool. Does this have anything to do with what you are discussing? I remember right away when I was seeing Dr. over this problems that I did take a breath test and it came back normal, it was for small bowel bacteria. Is that the test that would have ruled out this problem? And do anti-biotics really help with C?


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

The Lactalose Hydrogen Breath Test DOES NOT rule out bacterial overgrowth because it usually doesn't test for methane but only hydrogen unless it specifically says it does. Methane has been known to be found in people with constipation pre-dominant IBS.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...5&dopt=Citation"If a breath test was methane positive, this was 100% associated with constipation predominant IBS."Here is an example of a test that also rules out methane. http://www.gsdl.com/home/assessments/bacterial_overgrowth/"This test is also important for differentiating the cause of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), the most commonly diagnosed gastrointestinal disorder, affecting about 20% of the general population. Studies suggest that as many as 50% to 75% of patients with IBS have small intestinal bacterial overgrowth as demonstrated by hydrogen breath testing...By measuring methane gas as well, this test provides enhanced clinical significance, detecting patients with an overgrowth of methane-producing bacteria whose breath may not contain high levels of hydrogen...Successful eradication of bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine has been shown to reduce bloating, gas, diarrhea, and abdominal pain in patients more effectively than many other treatments for IBS."I prefer just trying Neomycin and seeing if you feel better, but this test is always an option.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes, Neomycin helped with a number of problems like the reduction of gas leaving me less bloated like a balloon. It dramatically improved my intestinal transit time thus freeing up some very uncomfortable blockages. At the time I was also experiencing ulcer-like burning pain which was totally alleviated as well. It's well documented now that ulcers are the result of the Helicobacter pylori (H. pylori) bacteria and not as a result of stress although stress can exacerbate it. So its no surprise that after my trial with antibiotics(Rifaximin and Neomycin) that this problem went away. I actually noticed its alleviation after Rifaximin. My brain fog also significantly improved which I never really knew was connected until it went away.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

So what would the treatment be for this? Would you constantly be taking anti-biotics?


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Taking Neomycin will take care of the SIBO but will likely not take care of what prompted it to begin with. With this in mind, unless you take care of the root cause, SIBO will emerge again.I took 500mg twice a day for 7 days and it wiped out the SIBO. What caused my SIBO to begin with was paralytic ileus brought upon by a supersensitivity to anti-depressants. As long as I regulate my medication to a safe dosage, I don't except to ever experience SIBO.


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Rob,I started the Neomycin yesterday and I have noticed that my cramping has gotten a it worse today. Did you have anything like that? I di have a huge BM this morning..... which is really unusual for me. Fingers crossed this works!!!!


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Good to hear it! Keep me up to date. My SIBO came back recently since I haven't fully gotten off my medication which I am supersensitive to. I believe that my reaction to the medication disrupts the 9 cleansing waves that are supposed to occur each day with normal people. As a result, the nonabsorbed particles left over are a breeding ground for bacteria. I'm sure my medication also disrupted the ileocecal valve from preventing bacteria from the colon from entering into the small intestines.Fortunately I had some Neomycin left over to last me a 10 day trial with and it has miraculously lifted me from the ashes yet again. I'm actually starting to go to the bathroom all by myself. You really start to miss those little things in life.


----------



## 21582 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi there, I have IBS-C (not chronic and sometimes







and diagnosed with IBS. I have tried many things including neomycin. The doc put me on it to try and kill off bacteria that were making me feel like a walking ball of gas!Neomycin was tough, as has been posted you can fell very nauscious at times. I only managed to stay on it for just under a week. After a couple of days on the antibiotic I got really bad diarrhea and gas - it was horrible. So I stopped early. But after that I felt like I was cured for about two weeks. It was really good, but offcause it came back again. My Gastro doc actually gave me repeat scripts but I am a little hesitant to try it again because the initial D was really bad.It is interesting to hear that others are trying this too. I may also start agin soonMark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome mark


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Jacko,I suggest you look into Zelnorm to follow up after the antibiotic. There is alot of discussion here on the boards about the neomycin protocol. After you kill off the SIBO, you have to restore/maintain the wave function of the small intestine.


----------



## Chris0007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,I'm new here. I know this is a semi old thread, but I was reading through it for the first time today. I was wondering if anyone with SIBO ever had a motility study completed. I start my SIBO treatment in 2 days, but I also have a motility study soon as well. As it was mentioned, it's important to find out what is causing the SIBO. I'm thinking mine was either a mild form of food posioning or that I had really bad constipation for a while that kicked off the SIBO. I've had alot of other GI tests and all of them came back normal.


----------



## 14633 (Jan 5, 2007)

HiMy crude thinking says that bacterial overgrowth is because of constipation not the other way round. Imagine if you are not passing the stool then its accumulating and so are the bacteria inside you. May be this is at the very crude and high level. I am pretty sure its not that easy.... but none the less its a thought.java script:add_smilie("







","smid_17")unsure.gifRegardsRSB


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have the same feeling RSB.


----------



## Chris0007 (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with that too. I know not everyone is the same, but I can recall an instance where I was eating VERY poorly (a family sized bag of Tostitos and a six pack of beer on the weekends) and having nearly unpassable stools. It was down hill from that point on. But in any event that is why I think a motility study is helpful...to rule out anything else.


----------

